

Drop.io's Sam Lessin on Social Media Hostages - byrneseyeview
http://drop.io/swl/asset/taking-i-hostages

======
jgilliam
Quantcast totally undercounts, by about 3X or more, sites that don't have
their widget installed. I noticed this when they first got going, and
immediately added it to all my sites.

